# removing padding



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

How do you remove the padding that is fitted inside motorhomes? We have a few sections that are used for cushioning for the head and they are fixed to the van walls. Each has three buttons on but im buggered if I can find a way to remove them. We want to re-upholster. :?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

You may well find a screw head under one or more buttons :wink:


----------



## danas (Apr 3, 2009)

Ah. the buttons are attached to a small bit of elastic and are quite fiddly! will have a further look. 

Thanks


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

PS. Try and access the screw heads without removing the buttons.


----------

